# Colocar Potenciometro en un circuito de 12v



## albishadow (Jul 1, 2010)

*Tengo en la moto unos calienta puños hechos con alambre de microm conectados a 12v, a traves de un rele... (tengo fotos), bueh en fin.... Tengo ganas de ponerle un potenciometro para "regular" la corriente, para que no me queme las manos o tener que prender/apagar cada tanto....
Cuando voy a comprar uno, lei que si es de muchos voltajes es mejor reostatos y q se yo q mas....

Realmente que es lo que estaria necesitando? potenciometro o reostato? y luego, de que resistencia?
Me imagino que si le doy menos voltaje (por ej, 9v) al alambre de microm calentara menos.... no??

Gracias de antemano

Salu2!*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2010)

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

Otra solución es ponerle mas alambre , mas vueltas = más ohms = menos potencia , o alambre de nicrom más fino . . .  y no te complicas !

Saludos !


----------



## albishadow (Jul 1, 2010)

*Buenas, gracias !

...Si, el tema es que ya esta todo instalado... no puedo agregar mas o cambiar, tendria q sacar y tirar todo, un lio... ademas, te imaginas que viajando lo quiero prender y que caliente si le doy menos potencia un dia frio frio me congelo jejeje....

 La idea es regularlo como los calienta puños que vienen ya armados de fabrica...

Otra solucion tal ves?

Saludos!*


----------



## zxeth (Jul 1, 2010)

el potenciometro no creo que sea de gran ayuda, calentaria mas el potenciometro que el puño, en cambio el reostato es para uso industrial, tipo como para variar la resistencia de motores, este no se quemaria, pero tiene un elevado precio (alrededor de 50ar$). Tambien se pueden usar transistores y todo un circuito complicado de mas ya que necesitarias disipar calor en algun lado y en la moto no hay lugar


----------



## vdfe (Jul 1, 2010)

mira para tu proposito el potenciometro no creo que te sirva, el pot solo agunta poco watts o incluso solo milwatts, lo que se puede hacer es conocer la corriente que consume tus calienta puños, para asi saber que se le puede conectar, yo diria que puedes utilizar un regulador variable algo asi como el lm317, pero el problema es que nunca llegar a calentar al maximo ya que el regulador como maximo da el voltaje maximo de entrada menos 3, es decir 9volts, pero aun asi puede servir, el circuito es muy sencillo de armar y muy pequeño, pero depende de cuanta corriente consume tus calienta puños, deberias medir la corriente y vemos, saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2010)

¿Que sabés de electricidad, electrónica , etc? 

¿Tenes minimamente un tester y un soldador? 

Fijate en google reóstatos o potenciómetros de alambre , pero habría que calcularles la potencia y el valor en ohms. 

Saludos !


----------



## albishadow (Jul 1, 2010)

*Ok, gracias!
De electricidad me la rebusco bastante, electronica algo menos pero voy aprendiendo.... Si, tengo soldador, tester y todo lo demas ya que los calienta puños los hice yo...

Bien, acabo de medir la corriente en serie con el tester, con la moto apagada, y me dio 0,03 amp;  me parece que hice algo mal... Es decir, con el tester seleccionado en AMP, puse la punta roja positiva al comienzo de la ficha on/off donde toma los 12v directos... y la punta negativa del tester al otro extremo del cable de la ficha; cuando hacia eso, hacia un "puente" y el sistema funcionaba y me daba ese dato. Creo que he colocado mal el negativo del tester.... 







Ahi coloco una imagen del circuito,... Para que me digan de donde tomar bien los datos para obtener la corriente.

Salu2!*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2010)

Lo que mediste fué el consumo del relé.

Tendrías que sacar le cable azul que desde los puños va a (-) y poner ahí las puntas.

Probá además de poner ambas resistencias en serie , en vez de en paralelo.

saludos !


----------



## Josefe17 (Jul 2, 2010)

¿Y un termostato, o una PTC como las de las vitrocerámicas? Por cierto, ese esquema no me cuadra, ¿la salida del relé es doble o qué? ¿Y para el testigo de funcionamiento lo conectas en serie con el relé y el resistor, no se te quemará algo por el excesivo consumo de corriente de la unidad (como el LED)?

Atentamente
Josefe17


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 2, 2010)

Si Josefe17 , el relé es de salida doble y ya vi que o hizo mal el planito , sinó no le estaría funcionando ¿no? , o al led le quedan segundos de vida 

Saludos !


----------



## albishadow (Jul 2, 2010)

*jajaja si en realidad me base en ese circuito, como no consegui un rele igual puse otro, y led no le meti.... a ver si tengo una foto del mio....










El dibujito y una foto... no se ve casi nada pero bue.... jeje

Salu2!*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 2, 2010)

¿Probaste poner las dos bobinas en serie?

Saludos !


----------



## Psyco83 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hola primero consigue el valor de corriente que consume tus calienta puños, luego busca información sobre PWM con un 555 que de eso hay bastante en internet o si no dentro del foro, te doy un par de links.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/regulador-velocidad-motor-cc-10776/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/pwm-lm555-4307/

En el primer link, Fogonazo indica un circuito que te puede servir, solo es cuestión de conseguir un MOSFET adecuado al consumo de corriente de tus calienta puños y listo tienes un control perfecto, además de pequeño, para regular la corriente y por lo tanto la temperatura.

Saludos.


----------



## albishadow (Jul 3, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿Probaste poner las dos bobinas en serie?
> 
> Saludos !



*No! Tendria que sacar todo y desarmar... Creeme que es un bolonki barbaro ya que tengo q desarmar mas de media moto jejeje....

Lo que voy a hacer cuando tenga tiempo (es al dope no me salvo de desarmar ja), es medir la corriente asi les digo !*



Psyco83 dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/pwm-lm555-4307/
> 
> En el primer link, Fogonazo indica un circuito que te puede servir, solo es cuestión de conseguir un MOSFET adecuado al consumo de corriente de tus calienta puños y listo tienes un control perfecto, además de pequeño, para regular la corriente y por lo tanto la temperatura.
> 
> Saludos.



* Muy interesante esa idea! Como comente antes, voy a tratar de conseguirles esos valores apenas pueda! 

 Les agradezco muchisimo por toda la ayuda que me estan dando!

Salu2!*


----------

